# Good old days of advertising



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2016)

* Ads From Before Your Time*

































































​


























​​


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd LOVE to meet "Sabrina"  !!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2016)

Dr. Batty's "Asthma" cigarettes are my favorite.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2016)

Start your Babies on Coca Cola. Never to early. Good lord.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2016)

Funny ads Sunny!  When my older sister was in her late teens she bought some Wate-On wafers, and since I begged her because I was such a skinny kid, she let me have one.  Now, neither of us need any products like that, just the opposite....funny how that works!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

The secret ingredient was cocaine...


----------



## IKE (Jul 12, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'd LOVE to meet "Sabrina"  !!!



Ain't no way dem puppies is real Falcon, she'd poke a fellers eye out......I bet she's got a couple of those orange traffic cones under her blouse.


----------



## Jingles (Jul 12, 2016)

My husband wants one of these!






I don't think this one would be very popular!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2016)

Really....


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

I am LOVING this thread!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh I wanted to add a fun fact explaining the Lysol ad. Yes in the 1920's it was marketed to keep your lady bits clean and fresh... you read that correctly...hurts to think about...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 12, 2016)

LOL...those are great, I think my mother has a Hoover just like that one.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2016)

What a hoot!  We've learned a lot in the past 50+ years.  I wonder what people 50 years from now will think about today's advertisements....especially all these "Ask Your Doctor" ads...when the full side effects become known, decades from now.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2016)

...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2016)

:eeew:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2016)

TAPE WORMS!!???!  Lovely.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

Okay, that is the first time I ever saw them packaged and ready as a diet.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2016)

These are hysterical!  Thanks to all for adding to my original list.

About the "Call your doctor" ads, even now they seem ludicrous. Imagine if everyone called their doctor about every little thing all the time... the doctor would never get off the phone!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Debby (Jul 16, 2016)

I sort of remember some of those ads from when I was very, very young and to be honest, they arouse zero nostalgia in me.  I don't even like looking at them and I think it's because my sister and I grew up in a very unstable household.  I think I was frightened a lot when I was very young.  Nothing near as bad as some ladies have described there childhoods, but uncomfortable emotionally you know.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Sunny said:


> These are hysterical!  Thanks to all for adding to my original list.
> 
> About the "Call your doctor" ads, even now they seem ludicrous. Imagine if everyone called their doctor about every little thing all the time... the doctor would never get off the phone!



Mine wouldn't take the call.  If you are lucky, you get to talk to the nurse.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2016)

I never saw any of those. That was so funny and clever.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## Chichi (Jul 18, 2016)

I love these old adds! They have a very nice style! better than nowadays!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2016)

Some more:


----------

